# Coffee machine cup rack



## Roland Clarke (Dec 16, 2014)

I've got a Cimbali M21 and am looking for plastic cup rack to protect the stainless steel top plate. I have some already, but it only covers about 2/3rds of the top and I need more to be able to get all my cups on top. Does anyone know where I can buy this or what it is called? Thanks in advance.









Roland


----------



## Roland Clarke (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone want to offer any pointers?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

other members have used some stuff to cover the top of their londiniums to protect it ( as opposed to a rack )

Im going old and can't for the life off me remember what though

Anyone


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have a look in a poundland shop, you can get a rubber mesh sheet thing that you cut to size.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Have a look in a poundland shop, you can get a rubber mesh sheet thing that you cut to size.


That's what is on the top of mine.

I think it MIGHT be stuff to stop rugs slipping on your carpet but can't be sure

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Called 'non-slip mat' amongst other things.

I ordered this one recently (cost £2.75 delivered via Prime at the time) to line the top of my Brewtus and very happy with it. Still warms the cups without scratching the stainless steel. Win. Win!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00AVJ9GBY

Used some of it to stop mat in the bathroom from slipping about on wood floor and it does a decent job. Though if you can pick up the same stuff at Poundland etc, you're laughing.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think its just a general anti slip product, loads of different applications.

Plenty on a roll to last a few years dependent on your size of machine, all for a quid.


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

looks like i'll be heading for poundland this weekend!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The problem with the non slip mat is that it restricts the air / heat flow out of the machine causing items such as electronics to over heat.

There are two products I have bought,they are "chip" or "roast potato"basket's. They are about 350 mm square and composed from what appears to be a plastic material with a 5 mm square mesh which permits free air movement. They are heat and oil proof and you can cut them to shape & size with scissors.

I have one on the top for cups and one on the drip tray to prevent scratching.Try the RANGE , DUNELM or LAKELAND:good:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

They flog them in the poundland also...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> The problem with the non slip mat is that it restricts the air / heat flow out of the machine causing items such as electronics to over heat.
> 
> There are two products I have bought,they are "chip" or "roast potato"basket's. They are about 350 mm square and composed from what appears to be a plastic material with a 5 mm square mesh which permits free air movement. They are heat and oil proof and you can cut them to shape & size with scissors.
> 
> I have one on the top for cups and one on the drip tray to prevent scratching.Try the RANGE , DUNELM or LAKELAND:good:


I have some of those, used on baking trays when cooking potato wedges or chips in the oven. Had never considered cutting one down and using it on a drip tray. Good suggestion. Probably not worth me doing it now as mine already displaying quite a few of the usual suspects (scratches).


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Or you could do what I did which is go to your local glass cutter and have him cut a piece of toughened glass to size and put that on top of your machine using some clear plastic/rubber pads thus protecting the top and maintains the look


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Never a shortage of great ideas on here that one may not otherwise have thought of themselves!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Should cost less than a tenner too probably


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I take it heat still passes through the glass and warms any cups on top?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

It certainly does. Works a treat


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Photo please. Thanks


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> Or you could do what I did which is go to your local glass cutter and have him cut a piece of toughened glass to size and put that on top of your machine using some clear plastic/rubber pads thus protecting the top and maintains the look


Interesting idea and a picture would be great









Did you drill some holes on the glass to let the hot air go out?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Or you could do what I did which is go to your local glass cutter and have him cut a piece of toughened glass to size and put that on top of your machine using some clear plastic/rubber pads thus protecting the top and maintains the look


Doesn't it restrict the airflow /cooling of the boilers/ electronics ???


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

not that I have noticed at all, no.

Bear in mind its not sitting flush on the surface either, its raised a few mm by the little protective feet I use


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Firochromis said:


> Did you drill some holes on the glass to let the hot air go out?


No holes drilled, no


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Photo. Ta


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Finally got round to taking a photo for the hard of imagination!

View attachment 11831


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks. Repeated requests and you finally obliged, lol! Looks quality. Nice coffee corner too.


----------

